# HVLP/Compressor setups - entry level HVLP gun



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I have an air compressor and was thinking of getting an HVLP gun. I have some metal security doors that need to be painted and I'd like to try an HVLP vs. my airless for less overspray.

Are the Harbor Freight HVLP guns decent? If not, what is a modestly priced HVLP gun? I know the saying "you get what you pay for" is often accurate, but I don't want to drop hundreds of dollars for a gun right now


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I use a conventional gun off of a compressor. Just make sure to purchase a air regulator with a moisture trap. There about $20. I paid quite a bit for mine but getting a cheap throw away isn't rare. 
Did you try FF tips for your airless? That would be my choice for doors.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Boco said:


> I use a conventional gun off of a compressor. Just make sure to purchase a air regulator with a moisture trap. There about $20. I paid quite a bit for mine but getting a cheap throw away isn't rare.
> Did you try FF tips for your airless? That would be my choice for doors.


Yeah, I've used a Rac X 310 with my setup with good results. From what I understand, HVLP's have less overspray, right? I thought that might be a better approach for this situation.


----------



## VisionFinishes (Apr 30, 2016)

The harbor freight gun is garbage. I run a capspray 115 6 stage with maxim ii guns. About to do a pps setup. That's going to run you about 1600 bucks, but honestly it's not worth being cheap with hvlp since they are after all for fine finishes.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

I used this HVLP conversion gun prior to upgrading to a turbine setup. It was a great entry level gun without being a complete throwaway. http://www.gleempaint.com/hvcongunnew.html


----------

